# W.m. Russell 1893 Sterling Pocket Watch



## texasnorton (Nov 27, 2013)

I recently acquired this pocket watch and what I have been able to figure is that it is 1893/94 production in Chester England, with part of the silver work probably done by Charles Harris of Glasgow. What I do not know, and just because I am new to pocket watches, is what kind of movement this is and I can find no information on WM Russell pocket watches other than a few mentioned in auctions houses. Does anyone know anything about this brand?

Thanks

Scott

pictures at the following link.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

No link = no pictures!

Welcome - there's a thread on how to post pictures...your watch sounds interesting!


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Got a number of russle pocket watches, or did , was a shop that had there name on them, a bit like H Samual, a lot were produced.

Look on the net for thomas h russel,H russel lots of variations, interesting reading if your up to spending a bit of time looking.


----------



## texasnorton (Nov 27, 2013)

I did this yesterday to add picture but didn't work but now I have it. Thanks


----------



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

The 'W.M' will be short for 'William' if that's a help. Try searching for 'William Russell'


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Looking at the picture of your movement, there is a plate that appears to suggest that the movement was manufactured for William Russell.

On the assumption that Russell was a jeweller, I have just trawled through the Post Office London Trades Directory for 1895 - nearest to 1893 I could find - but there is no Russell listed there as jeweller.

It could well be that the actual movement makers name is marked on the plate under the dial. Whether you would to go that far is obviously up to you.

One other way of possibly identifying the movement would be to go Roland Ranfft's site and trawl through all the movements he has listed there - but that is a long shot and a lot of work.

One other avenue you might explore is by becoming a registered user of the NAWCC and making a post there under the European Pocket Watches area of their board. There are a lot of knowledgeable people there - Graham Morse is one gent who springs to mind along with at least three others- and they may be able to help you.


----------



## texasnorton (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks I have posted on NAWCC as you suggested. An interesting piece for sure.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Thers is a wonderfull book on watch And clock makers of the world, t russel had a number af addresses over the years, very interesting reading as I remember.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

I used to have a Russell watch and it was a watchmaker /jeweller family from Liverpool....there was a lot of them so may be a member of that family. Later they got watches imported from Switzerland and put there own names on them


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a John Russel of london in my collection and a search for this gentleman brought up a host of Russels.


----------

